# Hbo Go Working?



## kota904 (Oct 14, 2011)

Does anybody have it working. Mine wont play. Any suggestions?


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

Mine plays the HBO opening, then it sits with "HBO GO" and the little spinning circle, never loads the actual content.


----------



## kota904 (Oct 14, 2011)

That's as far as I can get also. I read something about the inside of device and it only working on phones/ ipad. I am not sure though.


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

It had issues, but worked some what, in Alpha 2.1 so this would be new. Some other people had issues with YouTube, but my YouTube app works fine, so it may just be related directly to HBOGO.


----------



## segadc (Oct 16, 2011)

HBO GO app always worked for me but not properly. The images are stretched in the queue (the video is fine though) and there is no time stamp. It also won't remember where you left off. I usually go through the browser anyway...


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

segadc said:


> HBO GO app always worked for me but not properly. The images are stretched in the queue (the video is fine though) and there is no time stamp. It also won't remember where you left off. I usually go through the browser anyway...


Still working for you right now?


----------



## jbru (Oct 19, 2011)

kota904 said:


> Does anybody have it working. Mine wont play. Any suggestions?


There is a little trick to get HBO GO to work. I think there is a problem with the status bar automatically hiding once you try to start a video. So, if you just hit the down arrow on the status bar once it sits at "HBO GO", the status bar will go away and the video will start. It's not the greatest quality though.


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

jbru said:


> There is a little trick to get HBO GO to work. I think there is a problem with the status bar automatically hiding once you try to start a video. So, if you just hit the down arrow on the status bar once it sits at "HBO GO", the status bar will go away and the video will start. It's not the greatest quality though.


Didn't make any difference for me, same result as before.


----------



## onetootreefor (Oct 18, 2011)

Worked for me by minimizing the status bar


----------



## cacopr (Oct 10, 2011)

Brawlking said:


> Didn't make any difference for me, same result as before.


As soon as you minimize the status bar, press the Home key and your video will start.


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

cacopr said:


> As soon as you minimize the status bar, press the Home key and your video will start.


Now that did work, video quality is terrible, and choppy though.


----------



## kota904 (Oct 14, 2011)

That fix works for me. Quality is like my slingplayer app. Keeps getting better and better.thanks for the help.


----------

